# Akios spinning reel



## jckaster (Nov 30, 2012)

Has anyone seen the Akios spinning reel on youtube.I am wondering when they would make it to the US market.
JK


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Can't find it. Post a link..


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI7b-G_Zcy4


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iqUpkLlRPc


----------



## cocoaken (Oct 28, 2012)

One of this sites sponcers Tommy is a rep for akios look at the top of the page.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

akios is here in the usa, from a number of different vendors - i have one, cool reel.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

BeachBob said:


> akios is here in the usa, from a number of different vendors - i have one, cool reel.


You already have one of the Spinners?


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> Can't find it. Post a link..


I'm like you Mike I can't find a video of a "akios spinning reel"


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

NcRon said:


> I'm like you Mike I can't find a video of a "akios spinning reel"


Hooked.....posted the link above (#3)....where Mr. Akios (Simon Bradbury) talks about the new saltwater (and Carp) spinner.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've seen and held 3 prototypes that are in the design stages only right now. They will be first class when they come out! The three I saw are all big reels for big fish.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

bronzbck1 said:


> I've seen and held 3 prototypes that are in the design stages only right now. They will be first class when they come out! The three I saw are all big reels for big fish.


Like drum and cobia big or like casted baits for sharks big?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

NC KingFisher said:


> Like drum and cobia big or like casted baits for sharks big?


I was thinking more like sail fish white marlin but yes on the above. There are more to come, like I said it is in the design stages. When they have smaller reels is when I will try one. They are quality reels more like the Van Stall end.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Really, that kinda of quality? I'm getting intrigued myself now.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

van stall quality in a $120 reel..........interesting to say the least


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Spec Sheet I saw for the Cresta Spinner listed 7 seals, and a sealed drag system, and they were calling it "Saltwater Resistant" not "Sealed" like a VS or Torque.

I am willing to bet that they are going at the Spinfisher V end of the spectrum, not the VS/Torque end. Or somewhere in between...
I think that the VS market would be a lot harder to break into, and would not provide the quick acceptance and sales that the Spinfisher V niche would provide.
These guys need sales and cash, not a bunch of NE Striper fishermen wringing their collective hands and arguing over the latest reel that might be better than their beloved Van Stalls...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

May be but a reel does not have to cost $700-$1000 to be waterproof. A lot of the VS and ZB cost is in material and weight reduction besides I don't see me or many other standing chest deep cranking Drum or Trout with the reel under water..


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Here are the specs for the Akios Scora 80 long cast spool model (black with red spool in Hooked-up's pic above).........word is it should be available March 2013. Like the spool lip design........more along the lines of the Shimano line performance design than most other manufacturer's (including Daiwa).

-Weight, 22oz
-Line recovery 37"
-Max drag, 22lbs
• High Strength Composite body/rotor
• 8+1 Stainless Steel Shielded Bearings
• Instant Anti-reverse Bearing
• Line Capacity Medium Spool 190m/0.40mm - 210yds/17lb
• Line Capacity Deep Spool 290m/0.32mm - 320yds/12lb
•Two Aluminium Spools Included
• Long Cast Angled Spool Lip
• Dual Strength Stainless Steel Main Shaft
• Worm Drive for perfect Line Lay
• RapiDrag - Quick drag less than one turn from off to on !
• Titanium Coated Line Roller 
• Anti Line Drop System
• Handle Lock 
• Gear Ratio - 4.6:1


----------



## jckaster (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks dsurf and everyone else that answered about the Akios spinning reel.I can't wait to see one in March.


----------



## sanity (Jan 7, 2013)

Akios Cresta - AK100
Akios is a brand you don’t hear too much about in NZ, but do a quick Google search and you find there is alot more to this brand than meets the eye. I couldn’t find any information on the internet about the model I was to test and gave it the casual ‘yeah looks mean’ and attached it to my favourite rod, MC Works 516ss. Later on, after watching a talk by the founder of the company on YouTube, I went over the reel bit more and stripped the reel down, a very solid internal system but found things i will be keeping an eye on and then let it rip on the kings! Talking to the distributor of the reel he assured it would handle the day to day running with ease..and he wasn’t wrong! This reel has potential plus as a great live bait reel for deep water Kingi fishing and look forward to seeing how it performs in the future
The first thing I notice about the reel is its weight and initially thought it would be too heavy for jigging, but have had many a turn with it and it’s a solid performer. After a month of use and some 100 kingfish the reel has had a thrashing mechanically and it’s still great, none of the mechanical concerns that i had have came to fruition which is great to see and it’s great to see the customers enjoying using it too. The reel has two rubber seals which gives it that little bit extra water resistance, one around the side plate to stop intrusion and another the anti reverse bearing. This has stopped any water intrusion into the internals after some fairly heavy drowning’s with salt water now water intrusion into drag system or internals. There have been some cosmetic problems but that’s to be expected with a reel that does alot of work and can be easily addressed with a different adhesive and there wasa reel handle issue which again has been easily fixed and can be sorted at the factory. The reel has an acclaimed 30kg of drag but inreality it operates at 12-18kg which is plenty. There are plenty of improvments that the designer could make but im sure he is working within a price point and build cost but certainlya great little reel...look forward to testing it on a marlin!!
Check out what the designer has to say: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI7b-G_Zcy4


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Dragging this up from a few pages deep...
Anyone heard anything more about these?
Any of our brothers down there on the island got any new news?
Or are all of you just sitting around tying River Rigs like there is no tomorrow, getting ready for 2013?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm waiting on word for the 10' CCP in casting ...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The Z90 & Z100 spinners have landed on us soil


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

surfchunker said:


> I'm waiting on word for the 10' CCP in casting ...


Should be here in early March.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

bronzbck1 said:


> The Z90 & Z100 spinners have landed on us soil


Great!!


----------



## OK Akios (Feb 7, 2013)

---------Edited by BubbaHoTep----------

Hey OK Akios, you're not allowed to advertise on this site, unless you become a site sponsor. Tommy Farmer is the sponsor of this particular forum (Distance Casting). For information on becoming a site sponsor and getting your own forum, contact sand flea (the site owner).

Welcome to P&S.

BHT


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> ...besides I don't see me or many other standing chest deep cranking Drum or Trout with the reel under water..


Why not? It's a hoot.  :fishing:


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

got em


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

The US importer received them last week. So get your orders into Tommy. They're a great reel.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Why don't we see more long distance spinners in the states with the wide shallow spool like this Akios has? Tommy when will you have them?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've posted up on my forum down below. Next week i'll have the AK 90 and 100 in stock.

Tommy


----------



## anw0625 (Aug 7, 2008)

Any news on the AK 90 and 100?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

There is a new 80 too. It has an easier price tag


----------

